# Pc Screenshot an iPhone senden



## Fabse (21. Jul 2012)

Hallo, 

folgende Überlegung: ich möchte auf meinem iPhone sehen was auf meinem Rechner passiert, wenn ich unterwegs bin.

Idee zur Umsetzung: Ich programmiere mir mit Java ein Programm welches jede Minute einen Screenshot erstellt. Entweder Speicher ich den Screenshot auf meiner Festplatte, dann muss ich mit meiner App auf meinen Rechner zugreifen oder ich lade das Bild in irgendeiner Form ins Internet hoch, dann Brauch ich eigentlich keine app, sondern kann einfach mit dem Browser draufzugreifen.

Ich denke die 2. Möglichkeit wäre einfacher? 
Hat jemand eine Idee oder Infos wie ich dann meinen Screenshot automatisch mit Java hochladen kann? 
Was für einen webspace oder ähnliches Brauch ich dann? Jede Minute ein 1920x1080 Bild ergibt schon ein bisschen Traffic. Das würde für die App sprechen, da hier nur Traffic anfällt wenn ich das Bild anfordere. Kann man so eine App leicht programmieren? Wo gibt's Infos über das was ich brauche?

Zur Not würde auch eine 10 minütige Aktualisierung reichen. Aber lieber wäre mit immer ein frisches Bild.

Viel Dank schon mal


----------



## The_S (23. Jul 2012)

Was passiert denn großartig auf deinen Rechner, wenn du nicht da bist oO? Was hältst du von ausschalten? Ist auch besser für die Umwelt  .

Richte dir DynDNS ein und schreib dir ein kleines Serverprogramm, das auf deinen Rechner läuft (oder verwende Tomcat) und dir bei einem HTTP-Request einen Screenshot zurückliefert. Und dann poste bitte den entsprechenden Link hier im Forum, damit wir auch immer sehen, was so auf deinem PC los ist  .

PS: Ich habe mir mal erlaubt dein Thema wieder als offen zu markieren.


----------



## Fabse (23. Jul 2012)

Ich habs einfach mit der Dropbox gemacht. Nen Java Programm, was ich laufen lasse, wenn ich nicht da bin. Mit dem iphone kann ich dann nen paar Sekunden nachdem das Bild hochgeladen wurde, mir es anschauen. Und da ich mir direkt den Link anschaue im iphone Browser aktualisiert er das Bild nur wenn ich oben auf aktualisieren klicke, so solls auch sein 

Was passiert da aufem Rechner?
Börse,Charttechnik um 2 Begriffe zu nennen. Und wenn man mehrere Indikatoren in einem Chart drinn hat, erkennt man leider gar nix mehr auf der iphone app, bzw. ist eh nur ein Indikator sichtbar auf dem Iphone. Ergo schau ich mir auf meinem Rechner durch den Screenshot, da ich bei einem Bild gut zoomen kann, genau das gleiche Bild an wie auf meinem Rechner und kann dann Entscheidungen treffen, die ich mit der app umsetzen kann.


----------

